# 4Health Salmon and Potato Adult Formula Dog Food



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

Specifically formulated to meet the nutritional needs of adult dogs, this 4Health Salmon and Potato Formula dry food is rich in animal protein and digestible carbohydrates. This formula contains 25% crude protein with 14% crude fat, making it an excellent recipe to help your dog maintain lean muscle mass while also meeting his needs for energy. Free from corn, wheat, and soy ingredients, this formula is highly digestible – it is also supplemented with probiotics for healthy and regular digestion. You’ll also be glad to know that this recipe contains plenty of omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids for healthy skin and coat, plus it is rich in glucosamine and chondroitin to support your dog’s bones and joints. All in all, it is a healthy, protein-rich recipe for adult dogs.

*4HEALTH SALMON AND POTATO FORMULA INGREDIENT ANALYSIS*


Salmon
Ocean Fish Meal
Potatoes
Peas
Cracked Pearled Barley

Salmon is an excellent source of lean, animal-based protein and rich in omega fatty acids as well.
Ocean Fish Meal is another lean source of animal protein and, as such, a complete protein which means that it contains all of the essential amino acids your dog needs.
Potatoes are a highly digestible source of carbohydrate energy for most dogs as well as being free from gluten and grains.
Peas are a gluten-free, grain-free carbohydrate that is considered highly digestible for most dogs. Be mindful, however, that peas do contain a fair bit of plant protein.
Cracked Pearled Barley is a whole-grain carbohydrate that is considered digestible for most dogs, though it may be problematic for dogs with grain allergies.

*4HEALTH SALMON AND POTATO FORMULA INGREDIENT LIST*

Salmon, Ocean Fish Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Cracked Pearled Barley, Egg Product, Millet, Canola Oil, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Flaxseed, Salt, Choline Chloride, Dried Chicory Root, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Dried Kelp, Carrots, Apples, Tomatoes, Blueberries, Spinach, Cranberries, Rosemary Extract, Parsley Flake, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Bifidobacterium Animalis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Reuteri Fermentation Product, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid.

*
4HEALTH SALMON AND POTATO FORMULA GUARANTEED ANALYSIS*


Crude Protein (min.) = 25.0%
Crude Fat (min.) = 14.0%
Crude Fiber (max.) = 3.0%
Moisture (max.) = 10.0%
Zinc (min.) = 150 mg/kg
Selenium (min.) = 0.3 mg/kg
Vitamin E (min.) = 150 IU/kg
Omega-6 Fatty Acids (min.) = 2.5%
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (min.) = 0.5%
Glucosamine (min.) = 300 mg/kg
Chondroitin Sulfate (min.) = 100 mg/kg
Calorie Content = 3,500 kcal/kg (327 kcal/cup)

~Petguide.com


----------

